# 18" Z06 wheels



## Bluegoat05 (Mar 22, 2010)

any one know if these will fit?
18" Fits Corvette C6 Z06 Deep Dish Replica Wheels -Chrome-Rivets-17x9.5-18x10.5-SET


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

No chance.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Yes they will, with the right adapters...:cheers
But you have to get them, locate them, then see how much adapter you need..


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

The rears will be ok but to get a 9.5 on the front you would need a 20mm spacer.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Since when were we able to fit 10 1/2" wide wheels in the back without cutting up the rear end sheetmetal..?


----------



## Bluegoat05 (Mar 22, 2010)

jetstang said:


> Yes they will, with the right adapters...:cheers
> But you have to get them, locate them, then see how much adapter you need..


by adapter you mean for the bolt pattern or a spacer? and if the 10.5s dont fit the rear i can just get four 9.5s. but why would i need a 20mm spacer for the front wouldnt that make the wheels way too far outside of the fenders? sorry for all the questions. if you think these wheels wont fit is there a site you can direct me to that has similar wheels that will fit?


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

Poncho Dan said:


> Since when were we able to fit 10 1/2" wide wheels in the back without cutting up the rear end sheetmetal..?


Guess i should've said that, but i thought it was a given when going with a wheel 2.5" wider than stock. With that off set just a fender roll should be sufficient. Not speaking from experience on that though, just what i've seen pics of on the "other forum".


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

Bluegoat05 said:


> why would i need a 20mm spacer for the front


So it doesn't rub against the strut. This i can speak from experience on. I use a 9.5 35mm off set all around on 265's. With that combo there is just enough strut clearance. I wouldn't recommend getting any closer.


----------



## Bluegoat05 (Mar 22, 2010)

im just a little confused.. arent the z06 wheels farther towards the out side of the car that your wheels? wouldnt 54mm be the same as putting a 20 mm wheel spacer on your car? sorry its just hard to figure out these wheel sizes sometimes.


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

Bluegoat05 said:


> im just a little confused.. arent the z06 wheels farther towards the out side of the car that your wheels? wouldnt 54mm be the same as putting a 20 mm wheel spacer on your car? sorry its just hard to figure out these wheel sizes sometimes.


A 54mm would be 19mm closer to the strut than a 35mm.


----------



## danfigg (Sep 27, 2009)

*re*

will the 17X9.5 inch rim fit in the back if so you guys might be onto something----danfigg


----------



## jlemen (Sep 14, 2010)

I would like to know also cuz im wanting to getting a 17x9.5with a 54mm offset


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

Why is everyone ignoring the 5 x 120.65 bolt pattern when ours is 5 x 120? Sure it's close enough to work but it's still not correct. There are plenty of aftermarket wheels for our car so why deal with an incorrect bolt pattern, spacers, etc?


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

:agree
Also the GTO and most other new cars are hubcentric fit and
the chevy hub fit is much larger than the GTO. You would need hub rings for the correct fit.

Larry


----------



## danfigg (Sep 27, 2009)

*re*

I could be wrong but the GTO spare tire/rim is used on the front of the corvette for drag racing. I was on the Corvette Forum. They change the tire, use the Spare (Rim) as a skinney up front and are running 120 plus MPH on that rim so if it fits on a Corvette than a Corvette rim should fit the GTO. IM just saying. ----Danfigg


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

danfigg said:


> I could be wrong but the GTO spare tire/rim is used on the front of the corvette for drag racing. I was on the Corvette Forum. They change the tire, use the Spare (Rim) as a skinney up front and are running 120 plus MPH on that rim so if it fits on a Corvette than a Corvette rim should fit the GTO. IM just saying. ----Danfigg


Of course it fits. That's what I said. 5 x 120 versus 5 x 120.65 is close enough to work but it still isn't correct. No shop would "knowingly" sell you a set of wheels with a bolt pattern that isn't exactly the same as the OEM bolt pattern because of lawsuits due to safety liabilities. I have used a set of MT E/T drag radials on a set of '93 Corvette wheels (9" x 9.5") on my goat a couple of times years ago so I know first hand that they work. But again, why worry about that when there are plenty of nice wheels out there with the right bolt pattern? Now as far as they Corvette guys using the spares as front drag wheels, that's cool too. Did someone do a research to see if the spare wheels were not designed to exceed 55 mph (or whatever the tires rating is) like the tires? Probably not. But I highly doubt that they were designed to exceed 120 mph. Now, if I owned a Corvette, I would like to think that I could purchase a proper set of skinny drag wheels for it. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## LEDFOOT (Jan 8, 2011)

anyone have any pictures of similar wheels?


----------

